# être  fiché



## Chimel

Hallo,

Ik ben niet zeker van de gepaste vertaling voor "être fiché".

Voor "être fiché à la police" zie ik "in de kaartenbak van de politie zitten". Maar is dat gangbaar Nederlands? Bovendien wil ik het hebben over mensen die bij de banken "fichés" zijn omdat ze teveel schulden hebben, hun lening niet correct terugbetalen... Is het dan "in de kaartenbak van de banken zitten"?

Alvast bedankt !


----------



## Peterdg

Het hangt een beetje af van de situatie.

Dat van die "kaartenbak" zou ik vergeten; het is wel goed Nederlands en iedereen zou het begrijpen maar ik denk niet dat iemand het nog spontaan zou gebruiken.

Nu, bij de politie kan je "gekend" zijn (de politie weet dat je bepaalde dingen op je kerfstok hebt) of "geseind" zijn (ze zijn op zoek naar je).

In het geval van de bank en de lening zou ik zeggen dat je "op de (een) zwarte lijst staat".


----------



## Chimel

Bedankt, Peter. Die zwarte lijst is een goede oplossing voor mijn probleem, want het komt daarop neer.

Voor de politie (of de Staatsvbeiligheid bv) vrees ik dat "gekend" niet sterk genoeg is en "geseind" te specifiek. Het gaat over een dossier over iemand hebben met een aantal persoonlijke gegevens. Soms gaat het wat te ver (sommige mensenrechtenorganisaties klagen aan dat je "fiché" kunt zijn omdat je wat alternatief bent of geen "mainstream" opvattingen hebt), maar soms is het ook noodzakelijk: het is niet slecht dat terroristen in spe gemonitord worden, ook als ze nog geen misdrijf hebben gepleegd. Die kaartenbak is misschien ouderwets, maar eigenlik is dat het idee.

Maar dit gewoon terloops, want mijn vraag ging alleen maar over banken.


----------



## petoe

De kaartenbak is vervangen door een computer, dus tegenwoordig zit je in de politiecomputer.


----------



## Chimel

Dus de bekende slagzin "Tous fichés!" (titel van veel artikels, reportages... - zie Google), om aan te klagen dat we binnenkort allemaal voor een of andere reden door de politie opgevolgd worden (een beetje à la Orwell), zou worden: "Allemaal in de politiecomputer"?


----------



## Peterdg

Chimel said:


> Voor de politie (of de Staatsvbeiligheid bv) vrees ik dat "gekend" niet sterk genoeg is en "geseind" te specifiek.


Dan zou je kunnen zeggen: "hij staat geregistreerd bij de politie".


Chimel said:


> "Allemaal in de politiecomputer"?


Of: "iedereen in de (een) database".


----------



## Chimel

Goed om te weten, bedankt beiden !


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Dan zou je kunnen zeggen: "hij staat geregistreerd bij de politie".


 Ook mijn idee. Staat of is.

Hij is bekend bij de politie. Hoor je ook wel.  Voor het geval dat dit de discussie gekend-bekend opwerpt: Een van de betekenissen die taaladvies geeft voor bekend, luidt: - 'geïdentificeerd'.


http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/320/gekend_bekend/


----------



## ThomasK

Of gemeenzaam: "Wij zitten in hun computers" of zoiets. [Lijkt mij een typisch, idiomatisch gebruik van "zitten", dat figuurlijk vaak negatief klinkt]


----------



## bibibiben

_Gekend_ in de betekenis van _bekend_ is alleen in Vlaanderen gangbaar.

Met _geregistreerd staan_ kun je vaak het best uit de voeten:
Hij staat geregistreerd bij de politie.
Hij staat geregistreerd bij het BKR.
Hij staat geregistreerd bij de bank (als wanbetaler).


----------



## Rutger_W

'Als wanbetaler/niet kredietwaardig (bij de bank)* te boek staan*' lijkt me hier ook een mogelijkheid. Zowel letterlijk als meer spreekwoordelijk.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Bij de politie kun je ook _gesignaleerd staan_.


----------

